# On my drive home today...



## jgrabowmst (Jun 22, 2011)

I live in Morris County NJ...lots of cyclists live around here, many are very active.

I had to drive out to the Rockaway Mall and see if I could find a new pair of sunglasses. Well, I couldn't, so I stopped at the japanese stand, got my dinner, and went home. I saw the 7:10pm train roll into the Dover station, so I went down Blackwell, went to Salem St, and finally made my way onto Rt 10 East to get home, and between the Salem St exit, and the Franklin St exit on Rt 10, two lanes were closed, cops were crawling, and there was one "crossover" SUV, and a very mangled bicycle.

What on earth was that rider thinking? It was a road bike, and as far as I could tell, the driver clipped the rear wheel, which was definitely fubar...

Now, I've almost been hit many times while riding on normal roads, what would possess a rider to go onto a highway? There was no ambulance, so I could tell any more than I saw, but being a cyclist, I honestly cannot wrap my head around why anyone would want to bike on that road...ever...

What am I missing?


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

I drive those roads every day. rt 10 would be nuts on a bike. Over on East Hanover last week a guy was riding in the right lane no shoulder. my lane so I slowed up so I could wait until the left lane cleared so I could go over more. some impatient woman passed me and cut to the right lane very fast to go around traffic in the left lane. She didn't see him and came so close to taking him out. I would never cycle east hanover either.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

On rt10 during rush hour? that's nuts. I have to cross rt10 on my weeknight loop and that sucks


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

My god. I grew up in Randolph, and I didn't ride a bike on main roads because the drivers were insane. I'm imagining they are STILL insane, and I haven't been back for a while.


----------



## jgrabowmst (Jun 22, 2011)

The main stretch of Sussex Tpke through randolph is getting sewer lines, but there are some bat$hit crazy drivers there...the cyclists are even crazier, I had a pack of 3 cut me off while I was driving out...now, I'm a driver before I'm a cyclist when I'm in my car, so it got me miffed, but in a small shoulder area, biking 3 wide? come on...man up, and get single file...if you can bike together, you can be smart together. (today, yes).

There was also some guy on a recumbent bike? I think it was a TerraTrike, but I couldn't tell, the entire construction crew was looking at him like WTF when he rolled through on his ride....they had an equally impressive WTF face when a white Ferrari drove through as well...

I have friends who are EMTs/family of EMTs so if I can get more details about what happened with that bike I will, but I was very surprised that only the rear wheel was fubar, but maybe I didn't catch everything...

I bike in Morristown on Sussex tpke, but the drivers there are totally crazy, and sometimes you have to make crazy moves just to get where you want to go...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

That's nuts. I have seen bikes on 22 and 202 (south of Bridgewater) which both seem crazy to me. 

Only time I ventured onto the highway was down the shore crossing over onto LBI. Not fun. I've had plenty of maniacs on my rides in Union, Somerset and Morris counties but something about an 18 wheeler passing you at 80 just is not how I want to get my heart rate monitor going.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

....maybe the cyclist was on his way home from Marty's randolph... j/k.


Rte 10 is definitely nuts, practically any time of day. The 10/10/10 ride last year... the route definitely kept Rte 10 to an absolute minimum.

don't see anything on NJ.com yet....

but...As more wet weather nears, N.J. dries out after drenching weekend | NJ.com


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

poor riding week for me but I have been riding heavy miles all season. needed some forced time off the bike. I plan on going out for some major rides this weekend.


----------



## pamina (Aug 24, 2011)

sorry to post here but have just join the forum and don' have right to open a new threads. I was thinking to bike Summit to round valley lake (Lebanon) and was looking for suggestions for nice roads. Google is suggesting river road but I am not familiar with it. Thanks a lot if you have suggestions.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Never gone to Round Valley. In Mountainside and usually stay north of 22. 

I'd probably go out Washington Valley until Burnt Mill and then take Rattlesnake Bridge South (that's where I go north). I think there are some crossings but the ride north is nicer.


----------



## pamina (Aug 24, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> Never gone to Round Valley. In Mountainside and usually stay north of 22.
> 
> I'd probably go out Washington Valley until Burnt Mill and then take Rattlesnake Bridge South (that's where I go north). I think there are some crossings but the ride north is nicer.


Thanks!!


----------

